# Haydn String Quartets: Opus 20



## Ramako

Op. 20 might perhaps reasonably be called the culmination of the Sturm und Drang string quartets. They are a famous set, and very innovative and influential (Beethoven copied them out before, and seemed to have them in mind while, writing his late quartets). In a number of ways they can be said to be looking forward more to the Romantic era (or at least Beethoven) than to the high Classical that followed them. Baroque-style counterpoint is in these quartets even more than the previous ones: three of them have fugal finales. This is also the only set of six quartets (by Haydn) with two in the minor.

As always, choose your favourite quartet, and comment on the works, recordings etc. The polls are single vote only - so if you particularly like more than one of the quartets then please say so in the thread.

Previous: Opus 1, Opus 2, Opus 3, Opus 9, Opus 17

Next: Opus 33


----------



## Vaneyes

Mosaiques rec. make it hard to single out, so I like 'em all. But truth be known, separating anything from herd goes against my grain. I nearly always go with the entire work. Similarly for Op. 33, and my rec. for that is Coull. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Mosaiques rec. make it hard to single out, so I like 'em all. But truth be known, separating anything from herd goes against my grain. I nearly always go with the entire work. Similarly for Op. 33, and my rec. for that is Coull. :tiphat:


I've been living with the Mosaiques set for a couple months now, and I have to agree; I can't single one out yet. This is a remarkable opus.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Does anyone own the London Quartet set? I've been thinking of getting that one.


----------



## Ukko

It's been too long. Need to do some listening. Will return in a few days with the authoritative, definitive answer.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Hilltroll72 said:


> It's been too long. Need to do some listening. Will return in a few days with the authoritative, definitive answer.


You mean about the London quartet recording?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

No. 5


----------



## Ukko

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> You mean about the London quartet recording?


Nope, don't have it. Have the Mosaiques, Angeles, and maybe others. With luck I'll remember to investigate tomorrow.


----------



## jurianbai

Well, chosen No.3 in G minor to make it contest to the F minor one. It just that I'ved listen to 'Sun' quartets for so long and that two minor key quartets are the most memorable.

this is the moment to remember...








...Father of string quartet


----------



## Ramako

I agree that these are of an incredibly high quality. I voted for the A major one because I really like the 'pastoral' (I think it's pastoral, I don't really care if it is 'considered to be' or not) quality to it, but I the 'tragic' F minor one, the fun D major one... All of them are excellent, and if I think one isn't it's usually because I haven't listened to it for a while.


----------



## Ramako

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Does anyone own the London Quartet set? I've been thinking of getting that one.


I thought of that one as well, but got the Medici instead. The Medici I think are very fine overall, though probably not the most energetic of recordings of these groups. I'm thinking of getting another recording of this lot soon, possibly the London one.


----------



## Ukko

Hilltroll72 said:


> Nope, don't have it. Have the Mosaiques, Angeles, and maybe others. With luck I'll remember to investigate tomorrow.


Haven't found about half of my collection. Listened to the Prazak play #6. Good, but I think they lost volume/emphasis in the finale while negotiating the fugues.


----------



## StDior

Just recognised this poll. All of the Sun Quartets are great. Personally my favorites are the no. 2 and no.3. Slightly slightly I appreciate the the No.2 a bit more. But in a hurry and accidentally I voted for No.3. I feel remorse for it now.
So +1 vote for No.2, -1 vote for No.3.


----------



## Rogerx

All of the Sun Quartets are great for me also, so no choice.


----------



## Merl

Rogerx said:


> All of the Sun Quartets are great for me also, so no choice.


Same here. I couldn't choose. Was listening to the Kodaly set last week.


----------



## JayBee

Listening to the warm tones of the Festetics for these quartets right now. I love all six and would not want to choose (but it would probably be #2 if pushed to do so).


----------



## D Smith

They are all equally great for me as well. The Doric Quartet cd's are my favourites and are very frequently played here.


----------



## Bulldog

My favorite is no. 2 closely followed by no. 3. My group of choice is the Salomon Quartet on Hyperion (currently deleted).


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

With a nod to Bulldog, No. 2 for me has the most appealing variety of melodic content. I like the performance of the Dekany Quartet.


----------



## PeterF

I very much like all the Op.20 quartets. But today I might select No.5 as my favorite. Next week I might have a different choice.
The recordings by the Daedalus Quartet are my current favorites.


----------



## Mandryka

PeterF said:


> I very much like all the Op.20 quartets. But today I might select No.5 as my favorite.


Op 20/5 is indeed very good.

Does any else agree with me that the op 20 set is Haydn's masterpiece in the genre? By far.


----------



## StDior

I agree that masterpiece in the genre, but not agree that far. Op.76 string quartets are equally good. On official lists op.76 is usually even better. Telling the truth, personally I also slightly prefer Op.20. The other Haydn string quartet sets between the Op.20 and Op.76 and after op.76 are also great, not far behind. For me the difference is that Op.20 is natural, coming from soul, Op.76 is a great matured craftsmanship.
I would formulate so that Op.20 and the Op.76, Haydn’s best string quartet sets. And I feel so that the Op.20 itself is a great milestone in the history of the overall classical music.


----------

